# The all mighty Josquin i did not knew what he was capable of?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

_Ockay i went to a rave ,no comment , i drank and wwhatever no comment, and i walk home took a night bus, the last one...but this is futille what does it have to do whit josquin_...

Well the doors of perceptions are open, i could have said no i wont go to your stupid rave but there my friends and i most come if they seek my presence, they like having me around.

But anyway ahmm. yes josquin missa and (dramaticc drum rolls) his infamous motets..
All i heard from Josquin was one of one missa and his chansons, now im lisening to a full cd of Josquin motets, hmm jeez the motets are like a full place in a fancy restorant....

Josquin was a class act an artist, his geneous emulated the geneous of J-S Bach not the right word seem to paralel.He was the J.s bach of his time...

His chansons may seem simple his missa interrestings but his motets fantastic im thrill...
and i would be if i were sober, but see i stick to the music, like a proffessional, i try to be somesort of musicologist of this foggy era of early renaissance has my speciality...

I gather cd i digest the music i lisen to it over and over..musicologist???
Anyone can see the beauty in Josquin work, the perfect harmony, the motets are like
the language of the soul(maybe) OR (sort of).

Josquin and Ockeghem are to me godfathers of early renaissance, if someone clearly bash them
i will raise hell against them(joking), but really you just got to hear his music closely.

Im a passionated man when it come to voice of the soull vocal music, to me a good vocal work
his like a painting of greatness of ''grandeure''.

Once i heard a guys on TC said he never knew Josquin could rival Dufay in is territory, guess again
some preffer josquin to Dufay.To me this is diffferent species both worth checking out.

But in the end the problem whit me his im so bias when it come to franco-flemish genieous, i feel
small like a small man when i see these giants of there respective disciple artform thus said music.

Have a nice day or night whatever suit you...

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I know some other people who would say his motets were his best work.


----------

